# gigaware webcam drivers



## walkinman86

I have a gigaware webcam that I need drivers for. I no longer have the disk, (it was lost in moving).
I would like to get the cam working again. It is my visual link to my son and my wife when I'm on the road.
Can anyone tell me how to get the drivers for this unit?????


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi :wave:

Try the XP driver here: http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...w=gigaware+webcam&support=support&tab=support


----------



## sajidshaikh

have a gigaware webcam that I need drivers for. I no longer have the disk, (it was lost in moving).

model: 25-297
opereting system : windows xp


----------



## Riskyone101

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

@sajidshaikh, it is not nice to hijack someone elses thread, next time start your own thread.

Go here for the webcam driver: (Free membership)
http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=1264167


----------



## CHAGO

Radio Shack is the safest place to go...


----------



## BCCOMP

Old thread
OP has not replied
Thread Hijacked
Thread Closed

Bill


----------

